# New Droid CHARGE UPDATE!?!?!?



## ws6driver

http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/03/20/verizon-droid-charge-update-fp1-imminent-brings-bug-fixes-enhancements-and-the-vzw-diagnostic-tool/


----------



## slane

Nobody freak out...no ICS. And according to a twitter conversation I had with @vzwsupport, they have "no information" about ICS

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## ws6driver

Obviously nothing was mentioned of an ICS update......


----------



## neyenlives

Hi my phone keeps dropping calls.

_Accept the update so we can log in to your phone._

I'd rather opt out thanks.

_Ok, We cannot offer any more support with your issue then._

or.....

Hi my phone keeps dropping calls.

_Accept the update so we can log in to your phone._

Ok.

_Oh, I see you have several apps requiring root access. Something done in rooting or those apps has caused the issue most likely._

Well, let me uninstall those apps then.

_Sorry, it caused permanent damage when it was rooted, because you gave those apps root access, your warranty is void._

Have a nice day.


----------



## rudeguy

neyenlives said:


> Hi my phone keeps dropping calls.
> 
> _Accept the update so we can log in to your phone._
> 
> I'd rather opt out thanks.
> 
> _Ok, We cannot offer any more support with your issue then._
> 
> or.....
> 
> Hi my phone keeps dropping calls.
> 
> _Accept the update so we can log in to your phone._
> 
> Ok.
> 
> _Oh, I see you have several apps requiring root access. Something done in rooting or those apps has caused the issue most likely._
> 
> Well, let me uninstall those apps then.
> 
> _Sorry, it caused permanent damage when it was rooted, because you gave those apps root access, your warranty is void._
> 
> Have a nice day.


if you are rooted and need to call Verizon for product support...you deserve what you get.

I have yet to have a need to call in for tech support...why would I? My charge wouldn't charge, so I took it apart, unbent the bent pins and everything is good.

I'm confused as to why someone who isn't 85 years old would need to call tech support.


----------



## ws6driver

rudeguy said:


> if you are rooted and need to call Verizon for product support...you deserve what you get.
> 
> I have yet to have a need to call in for tech support...why would I? My charge wouldn't charge, so I took it apart, unbent the bent pins and everything is good.
> 
> I'm confused as to why someone who isn't 85 years old would need to call tech support.


\

???


----------



## motcher41

rudeguy said:


> if you are rooted and need to call Verizon for product support...you deserve what you get.
> 
> I have yet to have a need to call in for tech support...why would I? My charge wouldn't charge, so I took it apart, unbent the bent pins and everything is good.
> 
> I'm confused as to why someone who isn't 85 years old would need to call tech support.


Because not everyone is a superman...or kinda of an ass like u

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## motcher41

neyenlives said:


> Hi my phone keeps dropping calls.
> 
> _Accept the update so we can log in to your phone._
> 
> I'd rather opt out thanks.
> 
> _Ok, We cannot offer any more support with your issue then._
> 
> or.....
> 
> Hi my phone keeps dropping calls.
> 
> _Accept the update so we can log in to your phone._
> 
> Ok.
> 
> _Oh, I see you have several apps requiring root access. Something done in rooting or those apps has caused the issue most likely._
> 
> Well, let me uninstall those apps then.
> 
> _Sorry, it caused permanent damage when it was rooted, because you gave those apps root access, your warranty is void._
> 
> Have a nice day.


What rooted app would cause permanent damage to your phone?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## motcher41

Everyone is making a mountain out of a molehill. If u need to call tech support go back to stock. Plain and simple. If you r not having the issue repeat on stock then your setup was at fault. Geez people getting all excited over nothing.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## charlie_c

Maybe I've missed something, but has VZW said somewhere that the use of VDT when receiving technical support is mandatory?


----------



## neyenlives

I am more than capable of doing far more than un-bending a few pins, I work with things everyday under a microscope where .001" is large, so I don't need a lecture on when to and when not to call tech support. I can split a hair on a gnats ass without pulling it off or killing the gnat

Some things you have to call them for, like in the example, dropped calls. I would say if you are cracking your phone open and bending shit instead of calling tech support about dropped calls, you are the one who deserves what you get.

That being said, sure, it will get blown out of proportion, but it should, because this is one more step towards losing your ability to have your hardware your way. Before you know it, a year from now, they will have this type of backdoor access encoded in the hardware where we can't disable it without de-soldering things or we will be having to JTAG our phones to reverse it. But then they will ban your device from the network if you refuse to allow the backdoor connections.

Don't think it can't happen? Look at Microsoft and Xbox Live. If you flash non-stock firmware or modify it in any detectable way they ban your ass, yes from a service you paid for, you get banned, or the device and the associated user account does anyways.

It's just a slippery slope. They should give consumers the option when they buy the phones. Pay an additional $50 for the device under contract for "traditional support options" instead of accepting the default built in backdoor.


----------



## jasaero

rudeguy said:


> if you are rooted and need to call Verizon for product support...you deserve what you get.
> 
> I have yet to have a need to call in for tech support...why would I? My charge wouldn't charge, so I took it apart, unbent the bent pins and everything is good.
> 
> I'm confused as to why someone who isn't 85 years old would need to call tech support.


Although I don't totally agree with you, I do to some degree and would GLADLY take a discounted service agreement that did NOT include any device related tech support. Give me my dumb pipe at the dumb pipe price please! Until then I will GLADLY hassle the tech support people over any issue I might have just to get my money's worth as I am pretty sure I a good chunk of what my service costs is due to that support being available to exploit for any little thing I might want to hassle them about. If I could get a proper discount and only have billing and network related technical support available for free I would be all for it.


----------



## neyenlives

they just tried to push that crap to my TweakStock device! heck no!


----------



## motcher41

Well the verizon tool is not an apk that i have seen yet sonce the update

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## king nothing

Still waiting on the OTA but... I am rooted stock, nothing removed just some apps froze using TB.

Do I need to odin back to stock without root to accept the OTA, or should I be fine now?


----------



## shrike1978

king nothing said:


> Still waiting on the OTA but... I am rooted stock, nothing removed just some apps froze using TB.
> 
> Do I need to odin back to stock without root to accept the OTA, or should I be fine now?


You have to be 100% stock to take the OTA. Any deviation at all will cause it to fail.


----------



## Mrtruckincowboy

I am just updating the modem till someone retools the new kernel with the update and I don't want the tech tool on my device so ill wait

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## motcher41

Mrtruckincowboy said:


> I am just updating the modem till someone retools the new kernel with the update and I don't want the tech tool on my device so ill wait
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


Looks.like you'll be waiting forever. Appears to.me its embedded like tethering service

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## JihadSquad

motcher41 said:


> Looks.like you'll be waiting forever. Appears to.me its embedded like tethering service
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


Yeah you can use USB to tether a wifi network. I can think of so many uses to this feature...


----------



## mowbray1

motcher41 said:


> Looks.like you'll be waiting forever. Appears to.me its embedded like tethering service
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


When i saw some were tethering free i was weary of VZW so i refused to go free and went another way unknown to them .. I have no visible plans to have my privacy intruded on by any company or man.. as far as i am concerned VZW is an asshole operation at best although it does have the best service at least in my life style.
but they will find i am a hard old goat to screw with if i catch them.. crap it's bad enough we have to watch our own govt each day and to watch a large enterprise as VZW gain any knowledge is beyond me.. Besides i thought these phones were Google.. Google needs to start a wireless service of its on .. my one regret is that i didnt buy stocks in Google when it was a one horse explorer..


----------



## SIOps74

So...Its been a while since I've rooted my phone. I am probably out of the loop a bit so I started reading up to get caught up. Before joining RootzWiki, I was religiously following and using xda-developers. It was pretty awesome. I noticed that most of the forums would begin with friendly conversation, someone would correct the person if they were posting questions in the wrong forum or point the new user in the right direction.

I would agree that some of the stuff users/developers talked about was pretty repetitive. Some of the user/developers thought they were hot shit. So I left and came to Rootzwiki. I come back tonight for the first time in a while and this is the conversation I run into??? I could definitely see users running into this issue with Verizon. I see both scenarios people are new at this and people just cannot remember EVERYTHING. That is part of the reason why they make these forums. Whats with the comment from rudeguy??? Please tell me you unregistered that member, as he is a better fit over there.


----------



## stueycaster

neyenlives said:


> they just tried to push that crap to my TweakStock device! heck no!


I thought that won't happen if you're on a custom rom. Mine still shows itself to be up to date. I guess I have something else to stay aware of.


----------



## stueycaster

I don't want any part of that VZW Diagnostic Tool. In fact when I set up my phone on Tweakstock I didn't set up Verizon backup at all. Once it lost all my contacts for me. The Verizon support person that helped me get it back told me to go with Google instead. Verizon Backup doesn't work right with Android. I went totally with Google. I use the Verizon Data Usage app but that's all.


----------



## neyenlives

yeah, just move all your contacts to google contacts and never lose a contact again

yeah, it still prompts you to download and install the update even if you are on a custom rom, you just better not do it unless you are wanting to wipe your device clean again


----------



## warden

neyenlives said:


> yeah, it still prompts you to download and install the update even if you are on a custom rom, you just better not do it unless you are wanting to wipe your device clean again


Is there any way to stop it from notifying me? I removed the file from the /cache folder with root explorer, but it just downloaded it again. Hopefully this update will be applied to some new roms in the near future. I am on Tweakstock 1.4 now.

_*EDIT:* disregard this post. I just saw a thread where I can stop the notification._


----------



## ws6driver

Wife got her update

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## aaronDroid80

Does it boot as fast as EP4P? That version was wicked fast.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## ws6driver

aaronDroid80 said:


> Does it boot as fast as EP4P? That version was wicked fast.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


Yes it boots really fast

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## stueycaster

I still haven't got the notification. I checked through Settings/About phone/Check for updates and it keeps showing that my device is up to date. It must be because, although I'm using Tweakstock, I have converted to Ext4 then flashed the PB&J Time kernel. My phone doesn't resemble being stock enough for them to recognize it.

That's totally OK with me. I really don't want Verizon poking around inside my phone with their diagnostic tool. It's running great and if something went wrong I'm sure I could find a way to fix it myself in the forums. If I can't I'll buy a new phone.

I have too many options to feel the need to get help from Verizon with my phone. They want us to be satisfied with what ever bloatware they want to sell us. I was never satisfied with the software my phone came with. It was laggy, had force closures and spontaneous reboots. Samsung and Verizon can take their garbage software and shove it. They're obviously not going to give us ICS. Why would they do that when so many ex Charge owners went and bought the Nexus.

I'd dump Verizon if their coverage wasn't so much better than the rest. I have a friend who got the HTC Evo through Sprint. He still doesn't get 4g service after close to 2 years. Another friend has TMobile 4g and his phone can't download faster than about 4 Mbps. The Smartphone market is a mess if you ask me. But we Americans are so used to getting ripped off we actually don't mind.


----------



## charlie_c

stueycaster said:


> I still haven't got the notification. I checked through Settings/About phone/Check for updates and it keeps showing that my device is up to date. It must be because, although I'm using Tweakstock, I have converted to Ext4 then flashed the PB&J Time kernel. My phone doesn't resemble being stock enough for them to recognize it.
> 
> That's totally OK with me. I really don't want Verizon poking around inside my phone with their diagnostic tool. It's running great and if something went wrong I'm sure I could find a way to fix it myself in the forums. If I can't I'll buy a new phone.
> 
> I have too many options to feel the need to get help from Verizon with my phone. They want us to be satisfied with what ever bloatware they want to sell us. I was never satisfied with the software my phone came with. It was laggy, had force closures and spontaneous reboots. Samsung and Verizon can take their garbage software and shove it. They're obviously not going to give us ICS. Why would they do that when so many ex Charge owners went and bought the Nexus.
> 
> I'd dump Verizon if their coverage wasn't so much better than the rest. I have a friend who got the HTC Evo through Sprint. He still doesn't get 4g service after close to 2 years. Another friend has TMobile 4g and his phone can't download faster than about 4 Mbps. The Smartphone market is a mess if you ask me. But we Americans are so used to getting ripped off we actually don't mind.


You're pretty mad about a minor customer service feature that is, as far as I'm aware, voluntary to use and cannot be done without your knowledge (and direct activation).


----------



## stueycaster

charlie_c said:


> You're pretty mad about a minor customer service feature that is, as far as I'm aware, voluntary to use and cannot be done without your knowledge (and direct activation).


Yep you're right. OK so it's voluntary. I'll just stay away from it. It's just that we all hear so much about the government, prospective employers, advertisers and God knows who else being invasive. Plus I spend over $100 a month to watch overly repetitive advertisements on TV. If it wasn't for my wife I wouldn't even have TV.

Sorry.


----------



## Gunnermike53

neyenlives said:


> Don't think it can't happen? Look at Microsoft and Xbox Live. If you flash non-stock firmware or modify it in any detectable way they ban your ass, yes from a service you paid for, you get banned, or the device and the associated user account does anyways.


the reason you get banned from microsoft live is those kinds of firmware changes allow you to cheat. it has nothing to do with not letting you do what you want to do with your device. i agree with that policy. everyone needs to play with the same rules.

on another note your warrenty is only voided while its rooted. flash back to stock and your all good. ive done several warrenty exchanges with no issues.


----------



## charlie_c

stueycaster said:


> Yep you're right. OK so it's voluntary. I'll just stay away from it. It's just that we all hear so much about the government, prospective employers, advertisers and God knows who else being invasive. Plus I spend over $100 a month to watch overly repetitive advertisements on TV. If it wasn't for my wife I wouldn't even have TV.
> 
> Sorry.


No worries







Just think of it from the perspective of a normal VZW customer (non-rooted phone, no interest in modding, etc). This might be an awesome feature. Now when they have an issue, rather than driving 30 minutes in traffic after work and standing in line for 10 minutes at a VZW store just to get a rep to take a look at the device for something that might be an easy fix, they can just go home and let someone do the same troubleshooting, except without all the hassle. They can have a guy on the other side of the country fix their phone while they're starting dinner. These are the people that the service was made for, and honestly, for them it's a selling point. I keep seeing people freak out over this like it's a data collection tool running 24/7 sending all usage statistics back to VZW. The truth is, unless told/shown otherwise, we have no reason to believe that because it directly contradicts VZW. Given the shit storm over Carrier IQ, VZW would have to be pretty stupid to push out a service to do the same thing.


----------



## JihadSquad

Gunnermike53 said:


> the reason you get banned from microsoft live is those kinds of firmware changes allow you to cheat. it has nothing to do with not letting you do what you want to do with your device. i agree with that policy. everyone needs to play with the same rules.
> 
> on another note your warrenty is only voided while its rooted. flash back to stock and your all good. ive done several warranty exchanges with no issues.


I am pretty sure that the warranty is not "unvoided" but that nobody can tell that you rooted the device in the first place. They claim that using custom software can permanently damage the phone (hence the voiding of the warranty in the first place), but you can just switch it back and leave no trace.


----------



## neyenlives

They should make it an opt in service though, not opt out. That's my problem with it. If you install a back door, whether you lock it or not, eventually someone will want to get through it and they will. If you don't install the door there's no way to get in.


----------



## tettnang

Is there any reason to get this update? I have a rooted phone, but I would be willing to reflash and re-root for a better UI, or the proclaimed call quality improvements if they are noticeable.


----------



## landshark

Posts have been edited or removed. Please do not post any more comments about activities that would constitute insurance fraud. Thank you.


----------



## barakuda318

this seems to have gotten seriously side tracked. either way it seems to me the only interest in this new update that us techies might have is the new radio? with that being said, is there a way to update the radio only? or is that something that we will have to wait for??? Updated kernel perhaps?


----------



## stueycaster

charlie_c said:


> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just think of it from the perspective of a normal VZW customer (non-rooted phone, no interest in modding, etc). This might be an awesome feature. Now when they have an issue, rather than driving 30 minutes in traffic after work and standing in line for 10 minutes at a VZW store just to get a rep to take a look at the device for something that might be an easy fix, they can just go home and let someone do the same troubleshooting, except without all the hassle. They can have a guy on the other side of the country fix their phone while they're starting dinner. These are the people that the service was made for, and honestly, for them it's a selling point. I keep seeing people freak out over this like it's a data collection tool running 24/7 sending all usage statistics back to VZW. The truth is, unless told/shown otherwise, we have no reason to believe that because it directly contradicts VZW. Given the shit storm over Carrier IQ, VZW would have to be pretty stupid to push out a service to do the same thing.


Yeah I have a tendency to forget about normal people. That's what I get for being so freakin' abnormal.


----------



## stueycaster

barakuda318 said:


> Yup - as long as you are on EP4D modems already there sure *is*.


The link there will get you the FP1 modem.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21138-stock-ota-files/

Here's the thread where it's mentioned.


----------



## barakuda318

stueycaster said:


> The link there will get you the FP1 modem.
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...tock-ota-files/
> 
> Here's the thread where it's mentioned.


Thanks a ton....


----------

